# Rusty water pan



## Mary Dowell (Sep 3, 2018)

Good morning, everyone!
Happy Labor day!
I'm new, so please forgive me if I post this wrong...
The water pan in my Masterbuilt smoker has some rust.  I've soaked it in vinegar and scrubbed it well, but the rust comes back as soon as it dries.  Will the taste transfer to food in the steam?


----------



## smokininidaho (Sep 3, 2018)

Just use heavy duty aluminum foil to line your pan.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2018)

No...   Rust is a complex complete molecule..  it won't go anywhere...


----------

